

BRRE: an efficient, principled regular expression library - nor-and-or-not
http://code.google.com/p/brre/

======
_delirium
The benchmarks are pretty impressive, if accurate. I don't see too much stuff
written in Delphi these days, either.

~~~
nor-and-or-not
Impressive indeed. I personally know the author and he also programmed a
complete implementation of the ECMAScript (5th edition) in Object Pascal. BRRE
is also a part of this.

<http://besen.sourceforge.net/>

~~~
BeRo
I'm the author of BESEN and BRRE. No, BESEN's regex engine is in truth the
predecessor of BRRE, so BRRE is the greatly feature-enhanced successor regex
engine of (and based on) the regex engine from BESEN. :)

